# Why does L&M suck so bad?



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Because they can.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I had a guitar shipped from Ontario to NS for $10 (inter-store). It took three weeks, but that was actually less time than a recent FedEx shipment I paid over $300 for. And because it was shipped to the store, no hassles for shipping damage etc. Not for the impatient but I have no complaints.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


monopoly


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I had the exact same thing, I ordered a 4 way switch for my tele that was also "stock" and it took almost 3 weeks to arrive at the store. Next time ill pay the extra 5 bucks and get it within 2-3 days.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

L&M doesn't suck. You just expect too much.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Maybe it made a detour to Ottawa?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I discovered this company on this website... L&M was quite unknown in Quebec until they bought independent stores from aging founders in Trois-Rivieres, Quebec and Montreal as far as I know.

When they bought the site in Quebec city, I saw the two other major independent stores INCREASE their prices to match those at L&M ! I was amazed how many here were writing nice words about that company.

When I was looking for a Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute, L&M had some in stock but not in Quebec province. I tried to buy online but they referred me to the local store ! I went to local store, they phoned to the store in Ontario where I had spotted one and they managed to get it but I had to put a 10% deposit to complete the order : I would loose that money should I decide not to buy the guitar when they have it at the local store ! Well, no brainer since I wanted to buy online, but it seemed to me an odd way to make business.

When I wanted to buy a Seagull Performer, a guy was already there to buy it. He kindly agreed I could try it. So I ordered one. When it arrived they phoned me. At the store they handed the box to me to open it : They had not inspected the guitar and it turned out a key knob was missing and another one just slipped out in my hand ! They had to return the guitar and order another one. I went home with no guitar, until the week after.

The best thing I did there is buy a used Taylor 412ce.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I trash L&M's sales all the time - they deserve it because those sales are bad in a lot of ways.

But I don't think they suck generally, not at all.

I've bought some of my best equipment from them - not on sale and not particularly at good prices either. But they had what I wanted and if it was used, it was in stellar shape. 
That's saying a lot during these tough supply times.

So I'm glad they're around and they're still managing to get gear even though it may be tardy.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nation chain with over 80 stores across the country!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


They don’t suck , at least now since they fired that flake 😂 . Long and McQuade has been good tome I must say from ordering things without a payment,holding things forms without a payment,giving me free stuff from rental amps and Gibson care kits ect they’ve also talked me out of some really stupid stuff.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm going there in about 30 minutes to maybe buy a strat. So hope they don't suck.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

L&M is just like any other store, if there are good employees there then they are great. If ita a bunch of transients that have no longevity at the employ then it is just another place to buy stuff.

I like one off shops and will spend as much of my money at them as possible. Why you might ask, well every time I go there it's the same two faces I see and I know who I'm dealing with.

That being said, im not opposed to shopping at L&M but they aren't my "go to".


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I have no complaints... I've dealt with them for decades now.
FWIW, I deal only/directly with the store manager on _any_ purchase.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Most brands carried and largest selection in Canada!


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Interesting - I just purchased a guitar online and in a way that I thought should result with the 'online store' shipping to the 'local store' but apparently, my purchase was registered as an 'in store pickup' for an item 'not in stock at the local store' so it got noted as a 'special order' to the manufacturer.

I emailed the online store and they were able to flip my order to an 'online store' purchase but would NOT offer shipping it to my local store. The only delivery option being to my house.

I'm ok with the solution, but not sure why I couldn't buy online and have it sent to my local store. Had I gone into the local store to order the guitar, I believe it would have come in from the same distribution place in Pickering, I believe????

EDIT: They called and helped me sort out my problem. They don't suck. I've had great experiences with them. Some staff are more knowledgeable than others, that is ok!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Believe!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am glad I have The Arts within driving distance.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I shop almost exclusively at L&M. I've always had good service, I find their prices fair, sometimes really good on used gear. I especially like I can buy something used and put a warranty on it.


----------



## Flaccid Chaos (Dec 19, 2021)

I've generally had good experiences with them but I will say that their web site sucks. It's like a relic from the late 90s and I wish they would invest some of their profits to upgrade it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Contact the live chat on their web store and ask them WTF? I bet you'll have positive results.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

L&M has a lot of solid employees. I have a lot of good experiences with them.

But being a large company, I have no issue providing feedback about the company itself online to help others avoid making similar mistakes.

There is always a downside for cheaper options whether it’s shipping or buying an instrument. There’s a sweet spot where out budget aligns with what we want and don’t feel like we’re making a lot of compromises. I try to live in that sweet spot with my money / life.

L&M as a company is out to make money. And they will get a lot more out of you than you like if you don’t hold them accountable to their corporate policies.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but shipping is a mess worldwide, and especially in Canada right now. They are subject to the same problems everyone else is.

My experiences with L&M have been uniformly good, if not excellent.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Not all Long & McQuades are equal... Not even close


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never spent even as much as a nickel at an L&M store. And I probably never will.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


Perhaps their on-line store doesn’t hold all of its stock in Canada and your shipment is sitting in the que at the Emerson border crossing, and L&M aren’t really at fault. I’ve had nothing but exceptional experience with them and I am thankful this Canadian company exists.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If you buy an item that’s at a different store and want it there “now”? They pack it up and pay UPS/FedEx/Canpar to bring it to you. That costs money.

Want it free? Then they do an “inter-store transfer”. Basically, next L&M truck that shows up, grabs your item. It finishes its rounds and eventually your item makes its back through a couple distribution centres to the main warehouse. It then goes out with the next shipment heading to your local store. Yeah, it takes a while but it’s free.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I ordered my LP Jr on a Friday from the North Bay store off Gear Hunter; shipping was $29. It was in my hot little hands Tuesday morning at 10am. It would have been Monday, but Purolator needed an extra day to get it to me (said it was out for delivery on Monday). They sent the OM-40 from Halifax to the Burlington store, no charge, and was there in 5 days. I've had nothing but great experience from them. I did by a used Godin form them that had a wonky nut and after an attempted fix, it was still wonky but they took it back and refunded my money. Yes, they will probably screw something up at some point, but my batting average is more than acceptable at this point.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I also always have solid luck with my local L&M. No issues. I’ve been buying gear from them since the late 80s.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Low financing!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

As mentioned, not all stores are great. The one near me_ is_ my go to. The people in there are all great, and super helpful. I’ve had hit and miss results with their website, and inter-store transfers. I don’t blame my local crew though. 
Lots of good comes from the buying power associated with them absorbing all these little shops, but something is also lost.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Shipping has been a problem all through the pandemic.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh do I have a story.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Friendly helpful sales staff!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Huge inventory!


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Nothing but good experiences here. I've had very few issues to speak of, but the ones I've had were taken care of right away. 
I ordered some parts for my Music Man. They weren't in stock, so they had to be ordered from California. Even during the pandemic, I had the parts within two weeks.
I'm glad we're fortunate enough to have them up here. If not, it would be Tundra (nice pricing policy) or some other group.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I've never spent even as much as a nickel at an L&M store. And I probably never will.



You just gave your 2 cents on Long and McQuade. So theres that...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Low prices!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Robhotdad said:


> Oh do I have a story.


Please, do tell?


----------



## Havok (11 mo ago)

Yeah they bought out smaller stores in Montreal region like Italmelodie.
I don't have anything bad to say because the employees have always been great to deal with.
I actually go there more than Steve's now. When I was thinking of playing again I went to Steve's to buy a Squier Jazz, now I know what I'm getting but when I mentioned that all the pickguard screws were rusty the salesperson shrugged and said it didn't affect the playing, true but at least offer to swap them. I had a few experience like that on a row. That would have never happened in the 90s early 2000s....
So sometimes you gotta be lucky I guess


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Contact the live chat on their web store and ask them WTF? I bet you'll have positive results.


This was actually a good suggestion and I did just that. The guy was very helpful. Basically we canceled my order and then redid it with online shipping. Turns out there's some sort of glitch that was forcing shipping costs when I entered it but he got around it. It'll go out via Purolator on Monday.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Perhaps their on-line store doesn’t hold all of its stock in Canada and your shipment is sitting in the que at the Emerson border crossing, and L&M aren’t really at fault. I’ve had nothing but exceptional experience with them and I am thankful this Canadian company exists.


Nope. It was in their warehouse in Ontario. When they ship to your house they do it for free via Purolator. When they ship to your local store via pickup they just chuck it into their distribution system and it comes whenever the store is scheduled to get their next general shipment of stock. I was told it's on a train somewhere right now and that it's usually 2 weeks or longer.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Shipping has been a problem all through the pandemic.


It's funny people keep saying this but I've had a lot of stuff shipped over the last couple of years and shipped things to others and generally everything is moving pretty well except for about a month around Christmas. To/from the USA is about 2 weeks via the postal system. Canada Post is less than a week within Canada. Amazon is usually 2 or 3 days.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm going there in about 30 minutes to maybe buy a strat. So hope they don't suck.


Don’t play too fast the dried out fretboard may combust.

Seriously, there is a LP custom at one of the stores here sitting right under a heat vent. It’s dryer than A popcorn fart w horrible action and just plays and sounds like a dogs ass. 

It’s been there for at least a year and a half in the same spot. Long and Mcquade suck balls.

If you Go to Stang or Guitar Brando in Edmonton the guitars are taken care of, playable off the wall at least enough to get a sense of the instrument with super knowledgeable people working there.

L and M is Guitar Walmart. No thanks.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> L&M doesn't suck. You just expect too much.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> This was actually a good suggestion and I did just that. The guy was very helpful. Basically we canceled my order and then redid it with online shipping. Turns out there's some sort of glitch that was forcing shipping costs when I entered it but he got around it. It'll go out via Purolator on Monday.


Glad to have been a help.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I've bought a bunch of stuff at L&M. Guitars and Basses... Depends on what's in stock...

Always positive experiences at the Bloor St location... Mississauga, not so much. Nice manager there, but I'm more drawn to the little guys I shop at the Guitar Shop or LA music now that I'm in Clarkson. Online L&M has been good, but I prefer the TGS for the in person experience. 

L&M has always been good about special ordering things. So I have no complaints.


----------



## Schecter Skelter (12 mo ago)

It took 6 weeks for something that shipped Next day to make it 700 miles to me from the warehouse when I ordered my Offset pedals for my drum kit


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

L&M are fine for what they are - a mass market music store that offers good brands at standard industry prices and a 30-day return policy. Don‘t expect expert service, don’t take your guitar there for a set-up, don’t expect the top boutique brands. The few times I ordered from there on the internet delivery was pretty swift. At least as good as Amazon in my experience.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Please, do tell?


Dude, I don't want to get sued. I will tell you this. If a sales girl, comes up to you and tells you she likes getting slapped and choked while doing the wild thing, consider another store.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dude. Now we’ve GOTTA know.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> Friendly helpful sales staff!





player99 said:


> Huge inventory!





player99 said:


> Low prices!


Been put on hold once or twice have you?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robhotdad said:


> Dude, I don't want to get sued. I will tell you this. If a sales girl, comes up to you and tells you she likes getting slapped and choked while doing the wild thing, consider another store.


your real name is gian gomeshi?

seriously dude - you live in canada. you should know that kind of thing is just a trap for #me too. they actually changed the laws so you can't present evidence that she asked for it, or that she liked it and changed her mind, such as text and voicemail messages. eventually you have to learn to think with the other head


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

cheezyridr said:


> your real name is gian gomeshi?
> 
> seriously dude - you live in canada. you should know that kind of thing is just a trap for #me too. they actually changed the laws so you can't present evidence that she asked for it, or that she liked it and changed her mind, such as text and voicemail messages. eventually you have to learn to think with the other head


Can you show where the law is changed to reflect deliberate suppression of evidence?

I don’t mean to argue and I’m not a particular fan ofthe Canadian legal system but I feel that what you said can’t be a thing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> #me too


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

*


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> I've never spent even as much as a nickel at an L&M store. And I probably never will.


Care to elaborate? Are you trying to not go there or do you just prefer some other shop?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Robhotdad said:


> Dude, I don't want to get sued. I will tell you this. If a sales girl, comes up to you and tells you she likes getting slapped and choked while doing the wild thing, consider another store.


And....uh.....which L&M was that exactly?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> And....uh.....which L&M was that exactly?


asking for a friend??


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Verne said:


> asking for a friend??


 😈


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

player99 said:


> Most brands carried and largest selection in Canada!


Largest selection of what? I don't buy guitars I can't play first, and if I want to buy a PRS or Custom Shop Fender in Ottawa, I'll have a far greater selection of guitars to actually try in one trip to Lauzon Music than I would find at all three locations of L&M here in Ottawa. I'm sure they've got a wonderful selection of Squiers and Epiphones though...

L&M are the last place I go for anything, though I'll admit we're kind of spoiled in my city for good music stores, and I have scored some decent used gear at silly-low-prices over the years (mostly brands that Yorkville doesn't distribute)...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Tresise said:


> Care to elaborate? Are you trying to not go there or do you just prefer some other shop?


Well, for most of my life there was only 1 L&M in Edmonton. It was on a street downtownish with zero parking, and it wasn't in an area I ever frequented. Location played a big part back then. Now they have about 6 L&M's in Edmonton and I've walked through many of them, many times, but haven't seen anything worth pulling the trigger on. Usually what I want, they don't have. No boycott, just the way it's played out.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah they suck for sure. Here's my latest interactions:

1. Bought a pedal online for pickup, brand new. Paid full price. Pedal has no box, power supply, manual as they usually come with. I got a refund and they put it back up for sale.

2. Bought a couple pedals online and wanted to return one in store. First store said they couldn't refund me unless I had the credit card it was purchased on in hand. I didn't have it. They said come back with it. I just went to another store and they said they could just refund the card it was purchased in since it was an online order, no problem. First store were rude/dismissive and acted like I was interrupting their social session (I was the only one in the store).

3. Bought a pedal brand new that was only in stock at a store across the country. Paid full price. 2 weeks later I received it in the mail with no box, no power supply, and no manual... and to top it off, the pedal didn't work! Refund. Hassle.

After those interactions, I'm pretty much done with ever purchasing anything from those bozos ever again. L&M is just so so poor on all fronts compared to other stores online or in the US. Purchase from CME or somewhere and not only will you get way better deals, but incredibly better service, even if buying online.

Canadians have the crap end of the stick unfortunately since L&M basically have a monoploy in the music gear business here. I try to find smaller shops as much as I can (many in Quebec still exist and I'm happy to buy from them) but it's getting fewer and fewer.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> Well, for most of my life there was only 1 L&M in Edmonton. It was on a street downtownish with zero parking, and it wasn't in an area I ever frequented. Location played a big part back then. Now they have about 6 L&M's in Edmonton and I've walked through many of them, many times, but haven't seen anything worth pulling the trigger on. Usually what I want, they don't have. No boycott, just the way it's played out.


I'm in Edmonton too. Don't bother. Sky high prices and bad service mostly. The south side has slightly better service due to a couple good employees but most other locations are trash.

Whatever you do, don't ever get L&M in this city to do a setup on your guitar. Did this once in a limited edition Rosewood Telecaster I bought from them years ago and it came back with dents and marks on the neck, poorly setup too. I'm just so done with their incompetence.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

While L&M do harmonize their stores for shipping product between them, they somewhat fail in homogenizing their service across the board. If I have a bad experience at Store 1, I'll go to Store 2 and almost always get better service. By the time I drop my grudge against Store 1, they've changed their employees and I can start using them again.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

JRtele said:


> Can you show where the law is changed to reflect deliberate suppression of evidence?
> 
> I don’t mean to argue and I’m not a particular fan ofthe Canadian legal system but I feel that what you said can’t be a thing.











How Jian Ghomeshi Changed Canadian Criminal Law - Georges Prat Law


Jian Ghomeshi was the popular host of the CBC Radio One show Q. He became embroiled in a series of allegations of sexual abuse and sexual harassment which




criminaldefencebc.com


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have done business with them many times and NEVER have had a problem. So, IMO, they do NOT suck.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've never had an issue with them. I bought a used Squier Strat STD and the trem started pulling out of the body shortly after getting it home. No issues with them taking it back in, assessing and repairing it. Likely in better form after the repair. All it cost me was a little patience and understanding that some things aren't their fault. I've never ordered anything on their site for delivery, but they do get things out very quickly here in London when there is an order that goes out of the store I service. Their hold system is better than many as well. "Can you hold this for me?" Two days no questions asked.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oshawa L&M is amazing.
Peterborough has some dickheads. John is okay but the fools that came from the music store from down the street that L&M pity hired are still a pain in the ass to deal with. Ellis and Daryl are good fellas.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

cheezyridr said:


> How Jian Ghomeshi Changed Canadian Criminal Law - Georges Prat Law
> 
> 
> Jian Ghomeshi was the popular host of the CBC Radio One show Q. He became embroiled in a series of allegations of sexual abuse and sexual harassment which
> ...


That is horrifying. Thanks for sharing. But it does look like the 3rd challenge was successful. Even if the ghomeshi law stands in the books there is common law precedence to allow a defendant to challenge during cross examination without prior notice


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Oshawa L&M is amazing. Peterborough has some dickheads...


Yes, this is the point I'm trying to make.

I don't like carpet bombing a business or one particular store just because of one or two goofballs. I recently had my drain plug from my car fall out because a Mr. Lube jerk didn't do his job and my oil drained completely - luckily no engine damage and I will go back there. Same for L&M. At the same time, they should recognize the importance of this and act accordingly. Customers are also to blame, like me sometimes, for not reporting bad service or otherwise - though I've done it a few times w/ good feedback.

Now if L&M can only do something about those crappy sales...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should note that I have done business in the downtown Toronto store, the Oshawa store and at the Whyte Ave and South stores in Edmonton. Never a problem


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> Yes, this is the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> I don't like carpet bombing a business or one particular store just because of one or two goofballs. I recently had my drain plug from my car fall out because a Mr. Lube jerk didn't do his job and my oil drained completely - luckily no engine damage and I will go back there. Same for L&M. At the same time, they should recognize the importance of this and act accordingly. Customers are also to blame, like me sometimes, for not reporting bad service or otherwise - though I've done it a few times w/ good feedback.
> 
> Now if L&M can only do something about those crappy sales...


Never use the quick lube places. They are famous for stripping the threads from the motor for the the drain plugs.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

We all learn and train somewhere, if every employer required experienced workers, the rookies would never get hired.
We used to call it OJT (on the job training)...don't know if that's still recognized.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Jimi D except lauzon prices are higher than any other dealer for the same product? Nice store, i was emailing about a possible purchase this week with quick replies, but their new prices (prs in particular) are a bit wild.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Budda said:


> @Jimi D except lauzon prices are higher than any other dealer for the same product? Nice store, i was emailing about a possible purchase this week with quick replies, but their new prices (prs in particular) are a bit wild.


Sure, they're a one-store business, and they don't have the advantage of the kinds of purchase margins places like L&M will get, but... They carry a wide and shifting variety of high quality guitar gear, their staff are friendly and knowledgable, the store is a pleasure to walk into, the service is impecable, and they have always treated me with kindness and consideration. If the price of that kind neighbourhood guitar store is a $200 premium on a $6,000 guitar, I can live with it...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

More like 2k lol. Agreed on the rest!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yup, true dat. There's no such thing as 3% profit on higher end gear.



player99 said:


> Never use the quick lube places. They are famous for stripping the threads from the motor for the the drain plugs.


Yeah, so are dealerships, Mom & Pop operations, local garages and even backyard autotechs make the same mistakes - because they're all people and no one's perfect. I've been going there for 16 years and I'll go back - but this time with a warning for them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Yup, true dat. There's no such thing as 3% profit on higher end gear.
> 
> Yeah, so are dealerships, Mom & Pop operations, local garages and even backyard autotechs make the same mistakes - because they're all people and no one's perfect. I've been going there for 16 years and I'll go back - but this time with a warning for them.


Mechanics have experience with bolts and threads. Quick lubers might not.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Oshawa L&M is amazing.


Interesting. Of the three locations that I frequent, it is far and away my worst experience. The only L&M where I have actually been blatently lied to - and on multiple occasions. Markham is hands down the best L&M I have ever set foot in, but it is also true that most of the staff would recognize me as a frequent, knowledgeable, low-maintenance customer, so I suspect that gets me a little extra effort on their part.


----------



## anothersixstringer (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing but good words for my local LM; it helps to be a regular customer of many, many years. I walk among buddies made there within the staff and every interaction is a great one. As someone mentioned, when there are transient/new guys they are like in anywhere, corteous, to the point.
Unless I find a rare or used item at a different store, all my business goes to LM (store/online)
Business wise, it is a business, so there’s that. Most of the cases when you need some support, it just takes a chat to help finance/layaway/trade/order stuff.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

Jimi D said:


> Sure, they're a one-store business, and they don't have the advantage of the kinds of purchase margins places like L&M will get, but... They carry a wide and shifting variety of high quality guitar gear, their staff are friendly and knowledgable, the store is a pleasure to walk into, the service is impecable, and they have always treated me with kindness and consideration. If the price of that kind neighbourhood guitar store is a $200 premium on a $6,000 guitar, I can live with it...


Honestly as much as I want to support local Canadian businesses, the truth is that with high end guitars, you're paying thousands extra many times just to keep it this side of the border.

The truth is that in Canada, for the most part, "the price is the price" where as in the US, the sticker price is merely a suggestion... more of a "suckers price". Because all you got to do to get a deal most of the time is simply ask for one. That's just part of the game down there.

Go down to L&M and ask them to give you that $7k Custom Shop LP for $4.5k instead. See how they respond.

CME has done that for me numerous times, just for asking (and being a repeat customer). Eddie's will do it too. Dave's... tons of shops out there. If you're not getting 20% off the sticker price than you're just not asking.

But up here in Canada they hold the whole "well where else are you gonna find one?" thing over you. Bargaining isn't a part of the game here.


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm in Vancouver and L&M service has always been good in BC and some other stores across Canada, except for 1 very aggravating employee that I was tempted to complaint about. The return policy has been no hassle, and when something was defective, they always took care of it. I've cancelled orders and got the 10% deposit back. Used inventory is fairly priced, I just wish they did more updating on the Gearhunter site. As far as store policy and customer service goes, I'd say they're excellent.

My biggest complaint is that when their pricing isn't competitive, they will not discount or make any effort to keep the sale. Some other stores will give un-advertised discounts, so I found it was cheaper to buy out of province or from overseas, even after shipping and taxes were counted. The store manager basically said that their extended warranty and free set-up takes the higher price into consideration, except the difference was $600+ so I didn't buy from L&M. I wonder how many people pay full price for their top-tier stuff when it's always cheaper to order elsewhere. Even Tom Lee will give significant discounts and they carry most of the same brands. I guess the custom-shop level stuff isn't their big money maker, and we should be thankful they even carry that inventory outside of Toronto.

Oh yeah, and apparently their wages aren't good, perhaps minimum wage? I used to call one guy for my orders, and he quit because of little to no raises after several years.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Archeonn said:


> I'm in Vancouver and L&M service has always been good in BC and some other stores across Canada, except for 1 very aggravating employee that I was tempted to complaint about. The return policy has been no hassle, and when something was defective, they always took care of it. I've cancelled orders and got the 10% deposit back. Used inventory is fairly priced, I just wish they did more updating on the Gearhunter site. As far as store policy and customer service goes, I'd say they're excellent.
> 
> My biggest complaint is that when their pricing isn't competitive, they will not discount or make any effort to keep the sale. Some other stores will give un-advertised discounts, so I found it was cheaper to buy out of province or from overseas, even after shipping and taxes were counted. The store manager basically said that their extended warranty and free set-up takes the higher price into consideration, except the difference was $600+ so I didn't buy from L&M. I wonder how many people pay full price for their top-tier stuff when it's always cheaper to order elsewhere. Even Tom Lee will give significant discounts and they carry most of the same brands. I guess the custom-shop level stuff isn't their big money maker, and we should be thankful they even carry that inventory outside of Toronto.
> 
> Oh yeah, and apparently their wages aren't good, perhaps minimum wage? I used to call one guy for my orders, and he quit because of little to no raises after several years.


They will price match with rules.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve always found L&M to be good , and have been a pretty regular customer since they acquired Musicstop in the Maritimes . The staff I deal with in Halifax have always been excellent . 
There have been some times when the wait for something has been longer than originally anticipated , but other stores have had exactly the same problems . They’ve been upfront about the delays .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know a couple of the key sales reps and always get treated well in store. Have done an order where I shipped store to store, went exactly expected. No problems. Have had warrantee issues resolved promptly. They don't suck.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about L & M. I am friendly with staff and the store manager at my local L & M. You can find some amazing gear...that's how I found my Cobain Jag. But they have questionable practices. They put my guitar I was returning _back on the rack for sale_ even though it had a twist in the neck that Fender was willing to replace (but it was taking way too long, 6+ months for neck replacement well before COVID). I don't feel that's unacceptable whatsoever.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

player99 said:


> They will price match with rules.


They only price match advertised prices from Canadian retailers. They won't price match international retailers (I get that) or un-advertised prices locally (ie, prices you work out directly with a salesperson). That makes the price matching all but meaningless.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

patski said:


> I have mixed feelings about L & M. I am friendly with staff and the store manager at my local L & M. You can find some amazing gear...that's how I found my Cobain Jag. But they have questionable practices. They put my guitar I was returning _back on the rack for sale_ even though it had a twist in the neck that Fender was willing to replace (but it was taking way too long, 6+ months for neck replacement well before COVID). I don't feel that's unacceptable whatsoever.


Ha! Exact same thing happened to me.

Also, I once bought a 2017 Fender George Harrison Rosewood Telecaster. After getting it setup, it still had buzz and couldn't quite get it out. Tried tweaking it and it'd be good for a week then go back out of whack. I was busy around that time so it was past the 30 days by the time I brought it back to them...

They took it in and called me a week later to tell me it had a twisted neck. I asked for a refund and they said they had to send it back to Fender and get it claimed through them. They said Fender would cut me a check directly. It took me 9 MONTHS to get my money back from Fender. That whole issue with Fender was a complete debacle... they first cut me a cheque for $218.... on a $3300 guitar. Then I had to go back and forth with them to get it done properly... e-mail them receipts and everything. It was madness.

They could've just checked the guitar first and not sold one to me with a twisted neck. Problem is most people working there have no expertise so would never be able to spot one.

A year before that, bought a 2016 Les Paul Special TV Yellow. Also twisted neck. Luckily they just gave me my money back.

A little while ago I bought a couple pedals for in-store pick up at one of the Edmonton locations. When I got there, there was no box/manual/power supply (this was separate to the instances I've already described in the thread!) so I asked for a refund, which they gave me. Couple days later it was right back on the shelf..... How do I know? Because I was shopping for a MC404 CAE Wah pedal. Tried it out, wanted to buy it... but guess what? They had no box or anything. These were all stated as BRAND NEW!

Bought a Diamond Halo from them though, this had a box and power supply and was listed as Brand New.... brought it home and thought it was broke! You know what it was? Someone opened it up and switched the internal switch to put it in "kill/dry" mode, apparently before returning it... and it was never checked. I ended up returning that one because I paid full price, and a friend offered to sell me his for half the price.

Maybe Edmonton is just absolutely cursed, cause I hear stories here of people having good experiences, but I haven't seemed to been lucky enough to have one.....


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Magnets & Melodies said:


> Ha! Exact same thing happened to me.
> 
> Also, I once bought a 2017 Fender George Harrison Rosewood Telecaster. After getting it setup, it still had buzz and couldn't quite get it out. Tried tweaking it and it'd be good for a week then go back out of whack. I was busy around that time so it was past the 30 days by the time I brought it back to them...
> 
> ...


Oh my word, that's almost my exact same situation. Why the hell did they say FENDER would refund you?! That's absurd. They should have just done it themselves! 

I had my Jazzmaster setup twice (NOT by L & M)...and the buzzing wouldn't go away. I had it for a while, well past the 30 days...sent my store an email explaining the situation after I'd had enough...they were kind enough to refund me the full amount of the guitar. I traded it for a Cobain Jag they just happened to have in the back. Then they hung up my JM with the twisted neck. A few weeks later, it was sold. _facepalm_ 

Bruh, have they no shame?!


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

patski said:


> Oh my word, that's almost my exact same situation. Why the hell did they say FENDER would refund you?! That's absurd. They should have just done it themselves!
> 
> I had my Jazzmaster setup twice (NOT by L & M)...and the buzzing wouldn't go away. I had it for a while, well past the 30 days...sent my store an email explaining the situation after I'd had enough...they were kind enough to refund me the full amount of the guitar. I traded it for a Cobain Jag they just happened to have in the back. Then they hung up my JM with the twisted neck. A few weeks later, it was sold. _facepalm_
> 
> Bruh, have they no shame?!


Absolutely 0 shame. It's sad to say but I'm not surprised at all. 

The kind of service I get from the guys at CME is from another planet in comparison. I had a sales dude e-mail me back and forth for 2 months finding me the perfect CS LP for me. He would try a bunch, send pics, sometimes video, we went into long descriptions of how I wanted it to sound, respond, feel etc. I didn't expect any of this, but he insisted and wanted me to be happy. Once we found it, he also sold it to me for $2k under listed price! I ended up buying about 5 guitars from him over time. Simply amazing.

And people here are saying we "just expect too much" from L&M. Well when the other options are treating you as good as they do, it's hard not to.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Selling guitars with twisted necks...is just...

..._savage_.


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> Well, for most of my life there was only 1 L&M in Edmonton. It was on a street downtownish with zero parking, and it wasn't in an area I ever frequented. Location played a big part back then. Now they have about 6 L&M's in Edmonton and I've walked through many of them, many times, but haven't seen anything worth pulling the trigger on. Usually what I want, they don't have. No boycott, just the way it's played out.


ah ya i hear that, short of strings and other small items i dont seem to have much luck there either..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Magnets & Melodies said:


> They only price match advertised prices from Canadian retailers. They won't price match international retailers (I get that) or un-advertised prices locally (ie, prices you work out directly with a salesperson). That makes the price matching all but meaningless.


When I bought my Royer 121 mic they matched and gave a bit more, but the other biz was, as you say, a Canadian retailer.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


I've had a similar experience. Don't trust their website. Directly talk to the people at the store.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm going there in about 30 minutes to maybe buy a strat. So hope they don't suck.


Oh no, did you try to buy the $729 USA strat in Hamilton? I actually bought that a few weeks before the sale. Went to pick it up and immediately noticed the neck had amber goop on the backside. On closer inspection, it turns out the entire neck had cracked at some point and someone did a home repair with glue and spray can finish. I couldn't believe L&M actually took in that trade and didn't notice the broken neck.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Oh no, did you try to buy the $729 USA strat in Hamilton? I actually bought that a few weeks before the sale. Went to pick it up and immediately noticed the neck had amber goop on the backside. On closer inspection, it turns out the entire neck had cracked at some point and someone did a home repair with glue and spray can finish. I couldn't believe L&M actually took in that trade and didn't notice the broken neck.


The one I looked at was in the Burlington store. It was supposed to be a used Fender classic player 50's. When I got there it had a gold metal pickguard which isn't what it should be. Also I found the wiring weird. The neck pickup was on the first position and the bridge on the 5th. Backwards. I didn't like the neck. While I was there I tried an elite strat and an ultra and decided I just don't like brand new shiny guitars with thick finish everywhere. I like something a little more beat up and comfortable with thin finishes. I'll have to up my budget. I'm now not above custom shop price range.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> The one I looked at was in the Burlington store. It was supposed to be a used Fender classic player 50's. When I got there it had a gold metal pickguard which isn't what it should be. Also I found the wiring weird. The neck pickup was on the first position and the bridge on the 5th. Backwards. I didn't like the neck. While I was there I tried an elite strat and an ultra and decided I just don't like brand new shiny guitars with thick finish everywhere. I like something a little more beat up and comfortable with thin finishes. I'll have to up my budget. I'm now not above custom shop price range.


L&M have been getting sloppy with trade ins lately, IMO. This is especially bad on Fenders, where major parts are easily swappable.

But for the most part, L&M has been pretty good to me. I can't complain when you find a nice guitar at a great price and it looks untouched.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't want to call out specific stores but I have 2 stories about the same store. Years ago I was in one store and their roof had flooded. They left the gear that had been affected out on the racks after that. I bought a bass not knowing any of this and things started going wonky with the electronics. I took the control cover off and took out the pickup and you could see actual water damage. I called them and when they told me what the issue was I was beyond pissed. I actually swore asking them why the fuck that gear would even be on the racks.

At the same store, they had renovations going on and the gear was caked in drywall dust. Again, they didn't give a shit. Needless to say I don't go there any more.

I don't have anything good to say about the locations I go to. I can't say they are in my area, because both are a bit of a drive. I'm also not fond of the fact that I have heard the salespeople at another location flat out lying to inexperienced customers to make a sale and even stepped in once to call them on it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I'm also not fond of the fact that I have heard the salespeople at another location flat out lying to inexperienced customers to make a sale and even stepped in once to call them on it.


Except they don't make any commission so lying to get a sale doesn't have any benefit. L&M could post banner year profits and the floor folks probably won't see much if any. What's more likely (especially if it was in the realm of guitar) is that someone had misinformation that they thought true, and the upsell didn't hurt.

I'm fortunate that the main guys I deal with at L&M used to work at a mom and pop store and have that general attitude.

It's like anywhere - you're going to have great employees, decent employees, and 2-week employees. Some places just don't cut the 2-week ones so quick.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Except they don't make any commission so lying to get a sale doesn't have any benefit. L&M could post banner year profits and the floor folks probably won't see much if any. What's more likely (especially if it was in the realm of guitar) is that someone had misinformation that they thought true, and the upsell didn't hurt.
> 
> I'm fortunate that the main guys I deal with at L&M used to work at a mom and pop store and have that general attitude.
> 
> It's like anywhere - you're going to have great employees, decent employees, and 2-week employees. Some places just don't cut the 2-week ones so quick.


Well I'm not him and can't give you a reason why he'd be clearly bullshitting a mom and her kid then.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How many stores does long and McQuade have?


Long & McQuade began expanding in 1968 and hasn't stopped since. Currently there are *over 80 Long & McQuade stores* across Canada as well as an online store that opened in 2008. The company employs over 1,300 musicians and contracts around 1,000 music teachers across Canada.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been dealing with L&M in Edmonton since 1987. Way more positive than negative experiences.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Magnets & Melodies said:


> Absolutely 0 shame. It's sad to say but I'm not surprised at all.
> 
> The kind of service I get from the guys at CME is from another planet in comparison. I had a sales dude e-mail me back and forth for 2 months finding me the perfect CS LP for me. He would try a bunch, send pics, sometimes video, we went into long descriptions of how I wanted it to sound, respond, feel etc. I didn't expect any of this, but he insisted and wanted me to be happy. Once we found it, he also sold it to me for $2k under listed price! I ended up buying about 5 guitars from him over time. Simply amazing.
> 
> And people here are saying we "just expect too much" from L&M. Well when the other options are treating you as good as they do, it's hard not to.


This is truly outstanding service!

BTW, what kind of fees did you get dealt with buying from CME, if any?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Oshawa L&M is amazing.
> Peterborough has some dickheads. John is okay but the fools that came from the music store from down the street that L&M pity hired are still a pain in the ass to deal with. Ellis and Daryl are good fellas.


Daryl is awesome! He's now in the Web Sales dept.
Other awesome L&M guys I've always had good experiences with:

Nathan & Ryan - Kingston
Julian - Kanata (dunno if he's still there)
Chad & Fred - Cambridge
Dave - Stratford
Ben - Waterloo
Omar - Danforth
Sylvain - Grand Falls
Most of Brampton (but then again, it's my local store so most know me)

I'm prob missing a few, but the good def outweighs the bad.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I've been dealing with L&M in Edmonton since 1987. Way more positive than negative experiences.


Basically ditto, other than location & year.
I do miss some of the stores that have disappeared, but some of them were going downhill before they went under, or L&M bought them.
I'd like more variety--but I do like L&M over my other local options--but I also stop in other places as well--and by front hem as well--if it makes sense to me.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

L&M has always been great to me for certain things… bought an amp from them and wanted to sell it so I called them to find out how much I paid for it… they said: “we have a 30 day return policy and you’re a good customer… it’s been 33 days,,just bring it back!”. 😁
I recently was looking for a certain Gretsch… they had 7 in the system across the country, so I found the lightest one in Kingston… they shipped it to Bloor street no charge… and they gave me good value on a trade in!
Also, they will let me take some rather expensive gear home “on time”.
Love L&M!
The Gretsch…


----------



## TJ Ontario (Nov 28, 2021)

I've never had any issues with the Peterborough store and everyone I've encountered there is pretty friendly. 

They usually have good stock and can order anything. Their prices are all over the place though:
The Gibson SG Standard retailed for $2099 and they were selling a used rental model for $1899. That's only $200 off retail price and Maar's Music across town had the same SG brand new for $1899

I will buy accessories and browse their used section but when buying a guitar I look elsewhere first


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I had to put a 10% deposit to complete the order : I would loose that money should I decide not to buy the guitar when they have it at the local store 

No...you get the money back if u dont buy it. They never keep that trasnfer deposit


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

Magnets & Melodies said:


> Yeah they suck for sure. Here's my latest interactions:
> 
> 1. Bought a pedal online for pickup, brand new. Paid full price. Pedal has no box, power supply, manual as they usually come with. I got a refund and they put it back up for sale.
> 
> ...


Not my xperience at all.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I've had great experiences with L/M in Peterborough. Best was a used American Strat ($875!) that they pleked for me when there were setup difficulties. Lately, stock has had little turnover and they don't give as much for trade-ins as they used to. Staff is great!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

coyoteblue said:


> I've had great experiences with L/M in Peterborough. Best was a used American Strat ($875!) that they pleked for me when there were setup difficulties. Lately, stock has had little turnover and they don't give as much for trade-ins as they used to. Staff is great!


L&M has a plek machine? My brother has been having difficulties with a guitar with high frets he bought from them. Sent it in 3 times to L&M to remedy. First two times it came back with nothing done on it. 3rd time, it seemed to be a bit better. I ended up taking the damn thing and leveling the frets myself. I don't know why they wouldn't just plek it for him instead of having him get frustrated and sending it back a few times.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

coyoteblue said:


> I've had great experiences with L/M in Peterborough. Best was a used American Strat ($875!) that they pleked for me when there were setup difficulties. Lately, stock has had little turnover and they don't give as much for trade-ins as they used to. Staff is great!


Ya I have always had great experiences with L & M in ptbo.

I bought my black gretsch hollow body through them....i found it used on gear hunter somewhere out west and they managed to bring it into peterborough and saved me the shipping costs.

It took a couple of weeks but that was mid covid lockdown...so regular shipping took that long anyway.

Nathan


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> L&M has a plek machine? My brother has been having difficulties with a guitar with high frets he bought from them. Sent it in 3 times to L&M to remedy. First two times it came back with nothing done on it. 3rd time, it seemed to be a bit better. I ended up taking the damn thing and leveling the frets myself. I don't know why they wouldn't just plek it for him instead of having him get frustrated and sending it back a few times.


Yes, they have a plek machine at their main office in north Toronto.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> Yes, they have a plek machine at their main office in north Toronto.


Officially,no. Long and McQuade doesn't have one, but Yorkville does - it's just across the parking lot in Pickering


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I've always had good experiences with L&M and have bought a ton of stuff from several locations, over the years. No big complaints here.


----------



## Dewey (10 mo ago)

I have always had good experiences with L&M. When I was selling an amplifier they allowed me to meet the buyer at the store where he could demo it before he bought it. They are kind of in a bad position right now as they don’t have a lot of stock but that is not their problem it’s a supply chain thing.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Most brands carried and largest selection in Canada!


Not necessarily. Cosmo and LA music have better selection IMO, at least for the stuff I'm interested in.

L&M flagged me for having more returns than purchases, when I've only bought 3 guitars there: a Gibson for $4200 which I returned for finish issues after an employee told me it was no problem, and 2 cheaper Fenders which I kept. Now when I buy something, it says I have a restricted return policy, and will have to pay a restock fee no matter what.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

I shop at the Bloor Street Store which has amazing service. Renee' who runs the acoustic department is awesome, so is Adam, Dana and Matt. Jordie, the manager is an angel. The North York store, if you can go Tuesdays, work with Jeremy, he has incredible knowledge and will do things like actually wire your pedal board or replace an amp battery between other customers. Then there are stores that are not that helpful but do the job, Danforth comes to mind. Then there are stores that seem indifferent, Hamilton comes to mind. It really depends on the store and how nice you are. I am really nice and grateful with them. I only shop there now, they do accept returns and even with a restocking fee (I returned ALOT of stuff over the years), you can do cool things.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

DavidChandross said:


> I shop at the Bloor Street Store which has amazing service. Renee' who runs the acoustic department is awesome, so is Adam, Dana and Matt. Jordie, the manager is an angel. The North York store, if you can go Tuesdays, work with Jeremy, he has incredible knowledge and will do things like actually wire your pedal board or replace an amp battery between other customers. Then there are stores that are not that helpful but do the job, Danforth comes to mind. Then there are stores that seem indifferent, Hamilton comes to mind. It really depends on the store and how nice you are. I am really nice and grateful with them. I only shop there now, they do accept returns and even with a restocking fee (I returned ALOT of stuff over the years), you can do cool things.


Jeremy was always super kind and helpful to me when I was a teenager spending all of my time and money at the North York location. Seems like a great guy.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

markxander said:


> Jeremy was always super kind and helpful to me when I was a teenager spending all of my time and money at the North York location. Seems like a great guy.


Many of them are, but after the treatment I got from them, and the representative, ill be taking my guitar buying elsewhere when possible. Wanting to charge some a restock fee on all future purchases because they returned a $4000 guitar with several defects goes against everything they pretend to be.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Ordered something on Feb 1 from their online store. I had it shipped to my local store to pickup instead. They wanted almost 50 bucks shipping but shipping it to the store was free. It was in stock online but not locally. Its the 11th and it still hasn't shown up.


L&M has a wharehouse with inventory. Trucks drive from that wharehouse to all the stores on a regular basis. Those trucks dont drive to your house at all. In fact L&M gets purolator to ship from the wharehouse to your house. Purolator charges a fee to L&M. 

Patience is a virtue. Try it.


----------

